# أنــــواع القداســـات



## †gomana† (11 أكتوبر 2006)

أثناء ترديد المؤمنين قانون الإيمان يغسل الكاهن يديه ثلاث مرات وينفضها أمام الشعب مشيراً إلى أنه برئ ممن يتقدمون للسر دون الاستعداد ثم يجفف يديه جيداً. 

ثم يقف الكاهن عند الهيكل ووجهه للشعب ويطلب السماح من الجميع ويعطي للشعب مطانية وهذا دليل علي صفاء قلبه تجاه الجميع ثم يبدأ في صلاة الصلح. 

توجد في الكنيسة الكثير من القداسات المنسوبة الآباء الرسل، ولكن القداسات الثلاثة المستخدمة حالياًَ هي القداس الباسيلي والغريغوري والكيرلسي كل هذه القداسات لها نفس النصوص ولها نفس الطقس إلى ماقبل صلاة الصلح وبعد هذا تختلف النصوص حتى نهاية القداس، وإليك بعض التفاصيل القليلة عن القداسات الثلاثة.

*1-القداس الباسيلي:
*
*وهو القداس الاكثر شيوعاًَ في الكنيسة وقد وضعه القديس باسيليوس الكبير(329-379م) أسقف قيصرية كبادوكية، وهذا القداس موجه إلى الله الاب (يا الله العظيم الابدي).

2-القداس الإغريغوري:*

*لقد وضعه القديس اغريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس (329-390م) أسقف القسطنطينية وهو قداس تأملي يتميز بالألحان الطويلة المفرحة ولذا عادة ما يصلى في الاعياد السيدية الكبرى، وهذا القداس موجه إلى الله الابن (أيها الكائن الذى كان).
*
*3-القداس الكيرلسي: 

لقد وضعه أصلاً القديس مرقس الرسول ولكن قد نسب إلى القديس كيرلس الكبير (377-444م) بطريرك الاسكندرية رقم 24 لأنه هو الذى جمع اقواله وزاد عليها بعض الترتيبات على النسق الحالى. وفيه يخاطب اقنوم الاب (يا رئيس الحياة وملك الدهور).
واليك بعض الاجزاء من القداس الغريغورى للتأمل.
(من أجل تعطفاتك الجزيله كونتني إذ لم أكن…من أجلي ألجمت البحر، من أجلي اظهرت طبيعة الحيوان… لم تدعني معوزا شيئا من اعمال كرامتك… كراع صالح سعيت في طلب الضال. كأب حقيقي تعبت معي أنا الذى سقط ربطتني بكل الادوية المؤدية إلى الحياة… كنور حقيقي اشرقت للضالين وغير العارفين).*

*+++++++++++++*


*بقلم/ فـــادى كـــامل*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أكتوبر 2006)

+

سلام ونعمه ..

موضوع رائع يا جومانه ..... كالعادة 


وجدت هذه النبذة المختصرة عن القداسات فى اثناء تجوالى على الانترنت 

و رأيت أن أضعها هنا بأسم صاحبها 


كتب : Joko

 يوجد العديد من القداسات فى كنيستنا، ولكن المتعارف عليهم والمعمول بهم هم قداس القديس باسيليوس الكبير، وقداس القديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات أسقف نيصص، وأخيراً قداس القديس كيرلس الكبير_( وهذا القداس على وجه التحديد قد أسسه مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية ولكن القديس كيرلس قد أدخل على بعض الصلوات والتفاصيل، لذا سُمى باسم القديس كيرلس الكبير ).
_
+ القداس الباسيلى والقداس الكيرلسى يخاطبان وموجهان لله الأب ، أما القداس الغريغورى فهو موجّه لله الأبن ؛ فمثلاً من الصلوات فى القداس الباسيلى: " والموت الذى دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس هدمته بالظهور المحي الذى لأبنك الوحيد الجنس ربنا وإلهنا ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح " ، وأيضاً فى القداس الكيرلسى يقول : " بل برغبة نفوسنا وتهليل قلوبنا إذ لنا العلامة العظيمة الكاملة التى لمحبة أبنك الوحيد "

أما فى القداس الكيرلسى فهو يخاطب الأبن مباشرةً قائلاً : " لا ملاك ولا رئيس ملائكة ولا رئيس آباء ائتمنتهم على خلاصنا، بل أنت بغير استحالة تجسدت وتأنست واشبهتنا فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها "

+ القداس الأكثر انتشاراً فى الأيام السنوية ( غير الأعياد والصيامات ) هو قداس القديس باسيليوس الكبير وهذا فقط لصغر حجمه ولأنه الأكثر استخداماً فأغلب الشعب يحفظ ترتيبه وألحانه.
أما القداس الغريغورى فهو الأكثر استخداماً فى أيام الصيامات والأعياد لما يحمل فيه من عمق وطول الألحان والصلوات

صلواتكم


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا جيجى على الموضوع ويا طارق لتكملتك*


----------



## †gomana† (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى اوى يا طارق ع مرورك الجميل ده*
*وتكملتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي ميرنا عالمرور*
*ربنا معكى*


----------

